

Reminder - Live Steve Jobs interview at D8 tonight 6pm PST - threepointone
http://d8.allthingsd.com/20100601/steve-jobs-session/

======
jschuur
FYI, Kara Swisher has said the interview will not be streamed live:

<http://twitter.com/karaswisher/status/15205166069>

~~~
threepointone
Ah man, too bad. It says live coverage on the site.

